# Preachers and humility (Gregory the Great)



## Reformed Covenanter (May 17, 2020)

Preachers never pride themselves on the true light of their righteousness but through the grace of humility acknowledge in themselves the blackness of sin.

Gregory the Great, _Excerpts from the Works of Gregory the Great on the Song of Songs. Compiled by Paterius and Bede_ (1705) in _Gregory the Great_ _on the Song of Songs _(594-98), trans. Mark DelCogliano (Collegeville MN: Liturgical Press, 2012), p. 151.


----------

